# Rockler dovetail joint fit



## egrinch (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I see quite a bit about the Rockler dovetail jig here but did not see anything specific to my problem. I inherited this brand new Rockler jig from my father-in-law. It is not the current model and I did not have the instructions that would have come with it. Since I have not done dovetails before, I downloaded the directions from the current model, which appears very similar. The jig came with 1/2", 14 degree dovetail bit and brass router busing. The problem is getting the joints tight. Even raising the bit until it is practically into the bushing does not tighten the joints sufficiently. I have not tried shimming the template or changing the bit to a 7 degree which may resolve the problem. Has anyone had this problem and resolved it? Thanks for any comments.:wacko:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

More info would help, what type of dovetails are you putting in,how thick is the stock,how old is the dovetail bit, how much ware in on the template .

The normal rule is the higher the bit the tighter the fit.. 

Sometimes you can remove the error by using a dovetail bit with a ball bearing on the bit. sometimes called a pattern dovetail bit..no guide to mess things up..

http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-2-Dovetail-Pattern-Bit-1-4-Shank/C1660
http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-2-Dovetail-Pattern-Bit-1-4-Shank/C1660Z

Note you can replace the bearing on the bit to fit the slot on some dovetail jigs.
====== 



egrinch said:


> Well I see quite a bit about the Rockler dovetail jig here but did not see anything specific to my problem. I inherited this brand new Rockler jig from my father-in-law. It is not the current model and I did not have the instructions that would have come with it. Since I have not done dovetails before, I downloaded the directions from the current model, which appears very similar. The jig came with 1/2", 14 degree dovetail bit and brass router busing. The problem is getting the joints tight. Even raising the bit until it is practically into the bushing does not tighten the joints sufficiently. I have not tried shimming the template or changing the bit to a 7 degree which may resolve the problem. Has anyone had this problem and resolved it? Thanks for any comments.:wacko:


----------



## egrinch (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Bob, You are right "A little more info, please". Everything is new, this jig came in the original box and had never been set up. The joint is half blind dovetail in 3/4 pine and I am still trying to get a good test joint. Your suggestion to get rid of the brass bushing and use a bearing bit seemed a good plan, providing I can find a bit with bearing the same diameter as the guide bushing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

=======



egrinch said:


> Thanks Bob, You are right "A little more info, please". Everything is new, this jig came in the original box and had never been set up. The joint is half blind dovetail in 3/4 pine and I am still trying to get a good test joint. Your suggestion to get rid of the brass bushing and use a bearing bit seemed a good plan, providing I can find a bit with bearing the same diameter as the guide bushing.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Dave welcome.
Since your doing half-blind dovetails I'll assume your template is 1/4" thick as most are. Try setting your bit depth to 5/8 from the router base plate. This should set your bit to 3/8" below your template into the material.


----------

